# Help a guy out please



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Me. And my wife.

We're headed for Lake Murray, SC on May 12th for 7 days of bass fishing. I know nothing about the lake but read/hear it is a blueback herring lake. Any lure/technique suggestions welcome and any navigational warnings/suggestions also welcome. Thanks.


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

Bassresource.com is a good bass site. Might help


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I would think there are local bait and tackle shops that could help you.


----------

